# جديد:برنامج المسابقات الدينية الأول (متعة وتسلية لا حدود لها)



## الآنسة هيفاء (19 يونيو 2011)

*برنامج المسابقات الدينية الأول*
*تسلية لا حدود لها مع التأثيرات والتفاعل وغيرها الكثير
*وكأنك في أجواء برنامج ما وأنت المتسابق*
*













*بيئة العمل :-​**يعمل على جميع الهواتف التي تدعم الصيغه​*





*حجـم البرنامج :-​** ‏‏‏5.09 KB

​*





*صيغة البرنامج :-​**Jar

​*






*مميزات البرنامج :-​** 
برنامج المسابقات الدينية بمستويات عدة ، تشمل على اسئلة متنوعة في مجال الدين الاسلامي
خط وآآضح وعريض ومقروء للكل ، البرنامج بصيغة Jar لكل الجوآآلات






#####
####
###
##
#






إضغط هنا لتحميل اللعبة







5.09 KB

#
##
###
####
##### 


أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابكم​*


----------



## نصر اليوسف (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررررر وجزيت كل خيررررر


----------



## الآنسة هيفاء (30 يونيو 2011)

​


----------

